# Stomach aches from honey/Honey Testing?



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Not sure if this is the case, but there are certain nectar sources the bees use that are poisonous to humans. Google poison honey.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

any body spray the bees b/4 you did the cut out


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

wildbranch2007 said:


> any body spray the bees b/4 you did the cut out


that would be my comment.
What did the bees get sprayed with??


----------

